# Mickey the Moocher



## bomber (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm in need of a side on image of the noseart from Mickey the Moocher to add onto my virtual Lancasters

And if anyone else has any colour Lancaster noseart that they'd be interested in seeing attached to a virtual Lancaster please feel free...

regards

Simon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

hey, sounds pretty interesting do you have anymore information about your virtual lancasters? 







and here's a shot of the original nose art of EE176, i have plenty of modern shots on our other computer of the modern PA474 (Battle of Britain Memorial Flight lancaster) who is, until the end of this season atleast, wearing the mickey nose art, and i shall try to post them later.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

Virtual Lancasters...mmmmmmm... 

Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## bomber (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Lanc...

I have 8 virtual Lancasters flying and 2 Manchester that need bring back code wise inline with the improvement made to the Lancaster code over the last 9 months...

MkI
MkII
MkIII
MkVII
MkX
Dambuster variant
Tall boy variant
Grandslam variant

They're all armed up to their teeth with correct weapons and payload

The 3d model, flight and damage models and animation is the best in the combat flight sim genre...where she's lacking is in quality skinning...

2d just isn't my skill.... but it's a hobby and so I'm sure in time a 2d expert will offer to skin her...

here's my baby at the end of East Kirbys runway






regards

Simon


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

may i suggest some improvements you could make?


----------



## bomber (Aug 12, 2006)

of course you can.... as long as I can give my reason for why it's done the way I've done it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

ok try to keep up there are a few 

1. The upper cammo is wrong, all lancs fairly closely followed a set pattern on their uppers which saw all engine covers being brown on their upper sides, and just jane is no exception, the engine uppers should be brown.........

2. As a continuation of the uppers being wrong, the brown above the nose should not continue past the cockpit as it does on yours, there are a number more innaccuracies concerning the uppers sides but a little more research will fix that...........

3. The yellow propeller tips should be smaller.......

4. it's hard to tell from that shot but if it isn't the codes need to come right up flush against the rear of the wing, and subsequently the turret will have to be moved forward to remain right above the "LE" as it is on the real just jane.............

5. Also regarding the codes, you're correct in their size, however, along with the roundel, they should be flush against the edge of the upper cammo 

6. The actual just jane is a civilian aircraft and so does not contain actual guns, whereas the actual guns are visible in the turret you've made, in just jane there's simply a plate inside the turret, to which is attached two fake barrels which protrude from the turret..........

and i think lastly for now 

7. what's up with that bomb bay?


----------



## bomber (Aug 12, 2006)

All the things you've mentioned are 2d texture issues.... not my skill, that said keep it coming for when I do get a 2d skinner I can point him at this thread.

And there's nothing wrong with the bombbay...it's the starboard wheel you're seeing... unless you're talking another texture issue...

And you're right about Just Janes armament, well you are for the mid-upper which is a mock-up the others are real guns...

Simon


----------



## bomber (Aug 12, 2006)

I've a question for the experts :

I haven't seen any images that support this premis but to get the Tallboy to fit in the Lancasters bombbay I've had to fit the Lancasters with Bulge Bombbay doors as fitted to the MkII's.

Question is does anyone have any images to support this, and if they have an image of these bulge bombbay doors... what's happening at the rear of them ?

Simon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

the Mk.II didn't carry the tallboy, some were fitted with modified bomb bay doors to accomadate the 8,000lb blockbuster bomb, however these were the earlier style of bulged bomb bay door, the later style that allowed Mk.Is and Mk.IIIs to carry the tallboy were very much more curved, the ones fitted to the Mk.II were straight like the original bomb doors but, if you like "lowered" with a curving bulge at the front for aerodynamics and a straight edge at the back, which some crews modified by sticking a gun through the back, unfortunately i'm still on the laptop and my 500-ish images of the lanc are all on the other computer, so i can post more useful material when i'm back on the other computer...........

and yes i can see now that it's the other wheel that confused me, my mistake.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

back on the desktop so here are the pictures of the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight's lancaster carrying the Mickey the Moocher nose art for the last season, i have a few more if you wish but these are the best..........

Source- RAF and Various sites


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

and now for the bomb bay, here is a profile with a Mk.II showing the style of bulged bomb bay doors they normally were fitted with, note the gun to the rear of the bomb bay........


----------



## bomber (Aug 13, 2006)

Arha...

Now that's an interesting picture...

A MkII, bulges doors and a mid lower gun... an inteeresting image I'll have to remodel my doors at the rear as I can now see whats happening there..

Cheers

Simon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

not all Mk.IIs were fitted with the bulged bomb doors, i wouldn't mind seeing your Mk.II sometime if you wouldn't mind.......


----------



## bomber (Aug 13, 2006)

Well the problem with the MkII is that she's not had any texturing done to her engines.... a somewhat lower priority as there was only 200 of them, and the limited 2d skills at my disposal need to be managed to get the most out of them...

You have to take the image in the context of what it is... Work in Progress.

So here you can see what an untextured part of a model looks like.... grey
she's sat at Scampton (she has to sit somewhere) and I've turned on the navigation and formation lights because it looks cool... 






Simon


----------



## bomber (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyway thanks for the help Lanc, with my limited skills in photoshop I managed to come up with this from your pictures.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Lancaster kicks @ss... That's true.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

> there was only 200 of them



300 plus one prototype...........


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 13, 2006)

Hope this shows up enough.

The are of the cockpit framing where the red line is drawn should be black.

This frame was actually on the inside of the canopy with the vertical frames on the outside. Therefors it was painted the interior frame colour of black.

Pic 2 of the BBMF Lanc shows it well.


----------



## bomber (Aug 14, 2006)

Cheers I never noticed that... but it's gonna mean the internal model will need changing...... bummer

cheers tho

Simon


----------



## bomber (Aug 14, 2006)

Crickey, just looked at my images on my works PC.. they're dark, to say the least...

I've got to get to the bottom of why this is...


----------

